# MRMDF kitchen plinths/kickboards



## ObservantGround28 (4 Oct 2021)

Has anyone used MRMDF for kitchen plinths/kickboards? If so, what thickness did you use and was it a good alternative to a premade MFC?


----------



## porker (4 Oct 2021)

Yes i've used Medite MRMDF for them with a painted finish and they've been fine. Wouldn't want MDF or MFC in prolonged contact with water but mine have worked well.


----------



## eribaMotters (4 Oct 2021)

MR MDF is wonderful stuff. I've even used it with a T&G V groove effect for garage doors. I kept it well painted and after 20 years it still looked like new when we moved.

Colin


----------



## Doug71 (4 Oct 2021)

I think most of the plinths these days are just normal MDF with some kind of vinyl wrap around.

I'm sure you will be okay with MRMDF as long as you seal it and don't mop the floor too often, I would use 18mm.

You often see the MDF architrave and skirting they use these days looking a bit fluffy around the bottom in kitchens and bathrooms where it has soaked up water.


----------



## ObservantGround28 (4 Oct 2021)

Thanks all!


----------



## doctor Bob (4 Oct 2021)

Could use exterior MDF if you have concerns


----------



## JBaz (5 Oct 2021)

I've used MRMDF kick board in my kitchen and it works well provided you seal it well.

I sprayed mine with a pre-catalysed lacquer, colour matched to the cabinet colour, but if that is beyond your facilities you could try an edge sealer and apply self-adhesive aluminium foil (the stuff they use on insulation board joints) on the bottom and 25mm up the back. I find this stuff sticks like s**t and is totally waterproof.


----------



## Steve_in_Lincs (5 Oct 2021)

Additionally to the above, for the edges I have used edge banding, and then sealed and painted the plinths. It's not expensive and gives a good professional finish. I also use the plastic sealing strip. Links below, but other makes/vendors available 





__





Paintable Edging Tape 22mm, Iron On Edge Banding edgeband.co.uk


Paintable Edging Tape 22mm, easy iron on edge banding. Apply the edging tape for a perfect edge on MDF or other boards. Quick, clean & easy! Fast Delivery.



www.edgeband.co.uk













3m PVC PLINTH SEALING STRIP 18mm MDF KICKBOARD PANEL - CLEAR-TRANSPARENT | eBay


PVC PLINTH SEALING STRIP 18mm. combination of soft and hard PVC creates a special strip perfectly suited for protecting the bottom of the furniture. Anodising also enables different colours to be easily and consistently applied during manufacture, they can be polished to a high sheen and are...



www.ebay.co.uk


----------

